
Silicon Valley can be beaten - 7402
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2015/10/01/silicon-valley-can-be-beaten/
======
abc_lisper
It is a lot to read. I read the first 30%; I live in SV, and have been working
here for ~9 years. My experience is more or less what he describes. Have seen
open office plans, scrum(hahah, putting a deadline on creative activity,
because I know how to measure and I'm your boss, so your ass belongs to me),
and the silent types getting snubbed in an environment that claims
meritocracy(!!!)

I'm 33 years old and married. Can't afford a home in SV as a programmer. What
are my options? What are other good places I can move to? Places where there
are enough jobs, so I am not at the mercy of my boss, have sun and housing is
not too expensive?

~~~
toomuchtodo
I'm 32, married, remote worker for a fully remote startup. Get a remote job,
work from anywhere you want. I'd never go back to an office or commute. Ever.
(I'm planning on living on a sailboat in the next 12 months; my employer
couldn't be happier for me)

------
pducks32
I don't think so. We like to fight, and we're not particularly keen on losing.
In the spirit of competition: bring it. -America

------
applecore
There's a lot to digest in this article, but the section on growth rates was
particularly thought-provoking.

